
DHS Advisory Council Final Report of the Cybersecurity Subcommittee - sc0rt
https://www.dhs.gov/publication/homeland-security-advisory-council-final-report-cybersecurity-subcommittee
======
jebernier
How much did we tax payers pay for this verbose piece of crap?

